# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Исцеление.

## ZYOBRA-70

*В чем причина болезней? Возможно ли исцеление и где находится его источник? Как получить и сохранить исцеление? Поговорим об этом в этой теме.*

----------


## Irina

Я считаю что причина практически всех болезней в нас самих. Не то сделали, не так себя повели и в  результате болезнь. А исцеление для меня  - это, в первую очередь, собственное желание побороть себя.

----------


## Asteriks

Причина всех болезней.. раньше бы написала - нервы. А сейчас задумалась и напишу... наши плохие поступки + нездоровая окружающая среда + неправильное питание, а также происки западного капитализма, распускающего всякую заразу. И в шутку, и всерьёз. Ещё добавлю.. наплевательство на связь с природой. И на себя.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Библия говорит, что источник всех болезней -грех. Но воля Бога в том, чтобы каждый получил от Него исцеление.

----------


## Asteriks

Я не буду на библию ссылаться. Видишь, даже написала с маленькой буквы. Скажи, я настолько грешна, что боль меня уже два месяца не отпускает? И конца и края этому не видно? Это бог меня любит так?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Нет, это ты себя так не любишь, что даже не хочешь видеть Его любви и Его воли на твоё исцеление. А на счёт греховности- нет людей более или менее грешных- все виновны, но не все принимают Его прощение...

----------


## Asteriks

У меня такое впечатление сложилось, что ты делишь бога на Своего и Нашего. Бог ведь один, если он есть.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> У меня такое впечатление сложилось, что ты делишь бога на Своего и Нашего. Бог ведь один, если он есть.


 Если можно, подробнее, на чем оно основано?

----------


## Asteriks

В какой-то теме, если не ошибаюсь, ты написал "мой Бог". Скажи, раз Бог один, почему у каждой веры свой храм? И почему католик, молящийся и накладывающий крест на себя двумя пальцами, вызывает удивление в православном храме? Зачем это деление на католиков, православных, протестантов, если Бог - один для всех?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Да, именно так- это именно *мой* Бог, потому,  что именно *Он* умер за меня на кресте и *Его* кровь смыла мой грех, именно *Он* привёл меня в этот мир и ведёт по жизни, именно *к Нему* я прежде всего прихожу со своими радостями или проблемами...Ему я пою, и Его славлю- нет подобного Ему во вселенной...Если ты однажды почувствуешь так-же, то Он станет и* твоим* Богом...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Мне лично свё равно, кто как крестится  и где поклоняется Господу,  главное -" *поклоняться Отцу в духе и истине, ибо таких поклонников Отец ищет Себе.
	24	Бог есть дух, и поклоняющиеся Ему должны поклоняться в духе и истине*."
*Ин.4:23-24.*
А всякое разделение- от рогатого.

----------


## vova230

Все верно, болезни в целом от наших дурных мыслей. Мы даже порой и не замечаем того, как желаем чего-то плохого, даже может безнравственного, желаем зла окружающим. Это может быть одной из причин.
А вот как исцелиться я не знаю. все болезни имеют один корень, а вот выход из них разный. И у каждого строго индивидуален. Иногда помогает и резкий контраст. Это как истерику лечат хорошей оплеухой вместо упокоительных разговоров.
Природа хорошо помогает, хорошо просто отдохнуть, расслабиться, очистить свой разум от всех мыслей. Думайте не о чем.

----------


## Alexanderr

Есть много в Библии историй о болезнях людей и причиной их не являлся грех.          1. История Иова-это было испытание. 2. Слепой от рождения(Иоанна 9:1-7) -для того, что бы на нём явились дела Божии (не согрешил ни он и не родители его) . Да и ещё много случаев . Хотя в большинстве (моё мнение) болезни от греха, но часто потом покаявшиеся люди даже благодарят Бога, что в их жизни были и болезни и проблемы, так как если бы у них их не было, то они может быть никогда бы к Богу и не пришли.

----------


## Irina

> часто потом покаявшиеся люди даже благодарят Бога, что в их жизни были и болезни и проблемы, так как если бы у них их не было, то они может быть никогда бы к Богу и не пришли.


А что же делать с теми кого после этих болезней, проблем и потерь наоборот отвернуло от всего святого?

----------


## Alex

> Мне лично свё равно, кто как крестится  и где поклоняется Господу,  главное -" *поклоняться Отцу в духе и истине, ибо таких поклонников Отец ищет Себе.
> 	24	Бог есть дух, и поклоняющиеся Ему должны поклоняться в духе и истине*."
> *Ин.4:23-24.*
> А всякое разделение- от рогатого.


Так разделяем не мы же, а сильнейшие мира сего и служители церквей

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Есть много в Библии историй о болезнях людей и причиной их не являлся грех.          1. История Иова-это было испытание. 2. Слепой от рождения(Иоанна 9:1-7) -для того, что бы на нём явились дела Божии (не согрешил ни он и не родители его) . Да и ещё много случаев . Хотя в большинстве (моё мнение) болезни от греха, но часто потом покаявшиеся люди даже благодарят Бога, что в их жизни были и болезни и проблемы, так как если бы у них их не было, то они может быть никогда бы к Богу и не пришли.


 Всё верно, может быть с одной небольшой поправкой - смерть и болезни появились в результате падения первых людей, до этого их не было. Первородный грех-вот причина,собственно по этому сатана и мог мучить безгрешного Иова, а личные грехи -ещё более усугубляют положение.




> А что же делать с теми кого после этих болезней, проблем и потерь наоборот отвернуло от всего святого?


 Молится за таких людей надо и Дух Святой обязательно достучится до их сердца.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Так разделяем не мы же, а сильнейшие мира сего и служители церквей


Бога глубоко огорчает такое  положение вещей и горе тем, кто способствует какому-либо разделению детей Божьих.

----------


## Asteriks

Могу сказать одно: может молитва и не поможет неверующему человеку, но уж явно не повредит. Приходит на ум аналогичная ситуация в медицине. Не навреди. Тут примеров сколько угодно есть, когда именно навредило неграмотное лечение. С другой стороны, человеку свойственно ошибаться. А тут здоровье или жизнь другого человека. Мне вот, например, спину грели, я после прогревания чуть на ноги поднималась от боли. А снимок позже сделали - нельзя было греть.
Если я сама не могу в церковь пойти и если кто-то помолится за моё исцеление - буду только благодарна. И не важно, к какой религии относит себя человек. Иногда хорошие мысли и забота о тебе помогают лучше всяких лекарств.

----------


## HARON

> Всё верно, может быть с одной небольшой поправкой - смерть и болезни появились в результате падения первых людей, до этого их не было. Первородный грех-вот причина,собственно по этому сатана и мог мучить безгрешного Иова, а личные грехи -ещё более усугубляют положение.



Так чем же грешен только что родившийся неполноценный ребёнок? В грехах родителей своих? За что ему эта боль,еще даже не познавшему этого мира?

----------


## Asteriks

Может вам покажется глупым мой вопрос, а что сделал Господь со Змеем, искусившим Еву? Человек стал грешен от рождения, а Змей?

----------


## HARON

Да нифига! Змей--это просто воплощение греха.

----------


## Asteriks

Не реальная скотина? Не гад ползучий?

----------


## HARON

Неа!

----------


## Asteriks

Получается, что болезни всё же от греха (( Раз Змей - абстрактная сущность. Харон, требую доказательств для твоего "Неа".

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

«1	Змей был хитрее всех *зверей полевых*, которых создал Господь Бог. И сказал змей жене: подлинно ли сказал Бог: не ешьте ни от какого дерева в раю?» *Быт.3:1*
«14	И сказал Господь Бог змею: за то, что ты сделал это, проклят ты пред *всеми скотами и пред всеми зверями полевыми*; ты будешь ходить на чреве твоем, и будешь есть прах во все дни жизни твоей;
	15	и вражду положу между тобою и между женою, и между семенем твоим и между семенем ее; оно будет поражать тебя в голову, а ты будешь жалить его в пяту.» *Быт.3:14-15*
Сатана сам не может *НИ-ЧЕ-ГО*! Ему всегда нужен кто-то, кого он использует. В данном случае это был скотина-змей.

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, таки скотина, и был с руками-ногами, а в наказание пресмыкаться заставили. И всё же искусил Сатана через Змея, а наказан человек больше всех. Змей-то не болеет, а только ползает! Без "ручков без ножков" сделался.
Что бы это про исцеление ещё написать? Вера человеческая в исцеление тоже помогает. Даже без обращения к богу. Я когда болею - падаю духом. Да и кто будет весел, когда болеет? А надо вроде как бодрячком, бодрячком? Вот! Тут забота помогает, повторюсь. Все вокруг тебя вьются, то тебе то, то это. Вот и поднимается волна любви в тебе. И настроение поднимается и хворь потиху отступает.
А ещё важно много не есть, когда болеешь. Очистить захламленный организм от шлаков.

----------


## HARON

Змеи как вид-довольно полезные животные,особенно в медицине. Так что я считаю что змей из библии просто абстрактное понимание чего-то изначально неприятного для человеческого восприятия.
Почему же Еву не соблазнил например заяц или бельчонок?()))

----------


## Asteriks

На Востоке змея считается символом мудрости. Зёбра пишет о хитрости змея. Вот тебе и ответ.

----------


## HARON

Змей дал толчок человеческой жажде познания мира! И это не есть плохо!!!))))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В теме "Библия и я" есть кое-что о змеях

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Змей дал толчок человеческой жажде познания мира! И это не есть плохо!!!))))


Очень смелое заявление. А из чего это следует, позвольте Вас спросить? Как-то само собой подразумевается, что таковой жажды у них не было до того, а это не есть правда

----------


## Banderlogen

> Очень смелое заявление. А из чего это следует, позвольте Вас спросить? Как-то само собой подразумевается, что таковой жажды у них не было до того, а это не есть правда


Неверное суждение. То, что чему-то был дан толчок, вовсе не значит, что его не было.
Так, оператор life дал толчок развитию рынка мобильной связи в Беларуси. Но это не значит, что мобильной связи не было.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Возможно, однако мой вопрос так и остался без ответа.

----------


## Asteriks

Интересный разговор ведёте, но позвольте всё же направить Ваши старания в русло темы ИСЦЕЛЕНИЕ.
Подпись: СМ на работе.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Да нет, тут всё как раз очень близко. Я, на пример, утверждаю, что грехопадение нанесло мышлению человека непоправимый урон, в том числе и его познавательным способностям. Пострадало не только физическое,но и психическое здоровье людей, иначе объяснить нашу историю (да и современность ) положительно не возможно...

----------


## HARON

> Возможно, однако мой вопрос так и остался без ответа.


Если бы человек не познал грех,зачем он нужен был бы Богу? Поигрался бы,да и бросил! А так--интересно наблюдать за букашками,их грехоподением,страстями и т.д.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Если бы человек не познал грех,зачем он нужен был бы Богу? Поигрался бы,да и бросил! А так--интересно наблюдать за букашками,их грехоподением,страстями и т.д.


Ты считаешь, что забавнее играть со сломанной игрушкой?

----------


## Asteriks

Тот, кто позволил сломать игрушку, теперь даёт исцеление, если к нему обратятся с просьбой? (всё же прошу изменить направление разговора).

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Тот, кто позволил сломать игрушку, теперь даёт исцеление, если к нему обратятся с просьбой? (всё же прошу изменить направление разговора).


 Он дает исцеление, если ты действительно хочешь принять его от Бога. Бог всегда  Сам даёт то, в чем мы нуждаемся, просто мы не всегда готовы это принять от Него.

----------


## HARON

> Ты считаешь, что забавнее играть со сломанной игрушкой?


Последний комент многоуважаемая СМ!

Почему же со "сломанной"? Просто с игрушкой поставленной в другие условия существования! А то в раю как-то не пристало блуд разводить.

----------


## vova230

Кстати болезни людей появились не от того, что кто-то там согрешил, а от того, что изменилась среда обитания. Своим наказанием Бог обрек людей на гибель, но человек выжил ценой множественных болезней, ценой преждевременной смерти, так как старость тоже можно считать заболеванием. И вот теперь человеку как некий дар преподносится исцеление. Это как-то очень похоже на историю, когда собаке купировали хвост частями, чтобы меньше страдала отего потери.  Это очень похоже на садизм.

----------


## Asteriks

Слово ИСЦЕЛЕНИЕ обозначает не только исцеление тела, души, но и исцеление от чувств. Вот любил человек другого человека, но очень хотел исцелиться от такого чувства. Как тут быть? Я думаю, правы те, кто говорят, что время лечит. И что "с глаз долой - из сердца вон". Или наши чувства тоже испытание, посланное нам свыше? Испытание нашей морали?

----------


## Akasey

> Слово ИСЦЕЛЕНИЕ обозначает не только исцеление тела, души, но и исцеление от чувств. Вот любил человек другого человека, но очень хотел исцелиться от такого чувства. Как тут быть? Я думаю, правы те, кто говорят, что время лечит. И что "с глаз долой - из сердца вон". Или наши чувства тоже испытание, посланное нам свыше? Испытание нашей морали?


Всё зависит от желания, если не хочеш любить, то и разлюбиш, будеш искать минусы в нём, и в конце концов найдёш... главное чтоб после расставания не было горько от неправильно понятого чувства "нелюбви"

----------


## Asteriks

Не согласна. Как это от желания? Захотела - полюбила? Захотела - разлюбила? Бывает же любовь, которая не нужна, разве нет? Вот и расскажите, как исцелиться.

----------


## Akasey

я писал про минусы, изъяны... ведь во всех нас есть изьяны, просто когда человек тебе приятен, ты на их не обращаеш особого внимания. А другое дело когда надоело, а оторваться невозможно, тогда смотриш: а, тут бородавка некрасивая, тут кортавит, тут ник непроизносим (это уже про виртуал), думаю так в конце концов и проходит. 

*ПыСы:* сам такого не пробовал, это из моих соображений

----------


## Asteriks

А я вспомнила, что пробовала. В виртуале. Но не любовь, а чёрт знает что. Зависимость какая-то. Найти нужно другой источник, отвлечься. Переключить мысли в другое русло.
В жизни такого не было, может только в школьные годы. Мальчик один нравился. Но это не любовь была, просто нравился. Само прошло.

----------


## Akasey

ищи минусы

----------


## Asteriks

А так не нужно мне это. Исцеляться не от чего.

----------


## Akasey

тогда ищи плюсы

----------


## Asteriks

Вот же хитрый флудер!
Как Вы считаете, исцеляться нужно с помощью медицины, знахарей или молитвы? Или болезнь сама пройдёт, если её не лечить? Сейчас опрос создам. Если хотите пояснить свою точку зрения, отписывайтесь после голосования в опросе.

----------


## Akasey

в наше время врачи больше вредят, чем хорошего делают.

----------


## Asteriks

Так категорично утверждать нельзя. Когда болезнь приходит - куда мы сразу бежим? К врачу. А уж какой специалист попадётся - как кому повезёт. Может, недоучка какой. А может и врач от бога.

----------


## Alex

> Так категорично утверждать нельзя. Когда болезнь приходит - куда мы сразу бежим? К врачу. А уж какой специалист попадётся - как кому повезёт. Может, недоучка какой. А может и врач от бога.


Полностью согласен. Полно врачей с купленными дипломами, есть и врачеватели от бога, но без диплома.

----------


## Asteriks

Особенно с введением платного обучения. И когда сдают экзамены, дав взятку. Вот уж не дай бог попасть к недоучке. Особенно если он хирург. Ещё отрежет не то, что надо.  А сколько случаев, когда зашивали вату или марлю, или ещё невесть что, делая операцию. А ещё очень анестезиологов боюсь. Дело очень тонкое - общий наркоз. Раз пришлось мне испытать работу плохого анестезиолога. Месяца три дурно мне было. Хотите верьте - хотите нет. Сама бы не поверила, если бы не испытала.

----------


## HARON

Я вообще считаю,что нужно ввести уголовную ответственность за деяния врачей! Сразу поубавится недоучек! А Настоящим Врачам поднять зарплату раза в 3 хотя бы.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«На своем жизненном пути нам встречаются два типа людей. Одни во имя науки отрицают религию, другие ради религии недоверчиво относятся к науке. Встречаются и такие, которые умели найти гармонию между этими двумя потребностями человеческого духа. И не составляет ли такая гармония той нормы, к которой должен стремиться человек? Ведь обе потребности коренятся в недрах человеческой природы.  
И не в том ли кризис образованного человека, что у него "ум с сердцем не в ладу"? Не эта ли односторонняя "умственность" разъединила в России интеллигенцию и народ? И уже одно то, что в настоящее время под флагом науки, которая будто бы давно опровергла религию, преподносятся народу атеизм и антихристианство, заставляет нас глубоко обдумать и основательно решить вопрос: противоречит ли наука религии?» 
В.Ф.Войко-Ясенецкий( Архиепископ Лука) «Наука и религия»*

Войно-Ясенецкий Валентин Федорович (архиеп. Лука) (27.04.1877—11.06.1961), мыслитель, священник, врач; доктор медицинских наук, профессор. Родился в г. Керчь в семье аптекаря. Воспитывался в Православной вере. Молодость его прошла в Киеве, куда переехала семья. Здесь он окончил гимназию и рисовальную школу. Решив заниматься только тем, что «полезно для страдающих людей», в 1903 он заканчивает медицинский факультет Киевского университета св. Владимира. Во время русско-японской войны заведовал отделением хирургии в госпитале Киевского Красного Креста в Чите. Там он обвенчался с сестрой милосердия Анной Ланской. С 1905 по 1917 Войно-Ясенецкий работает земским врачом в Симбирской, Саратовской, Курской, Ярославской губерниях, а также на Украине и в Переяславле-Залесском. В 1916 (по др. источникам — в 1915) «мужицкий доктор», как называл себя Войно-Ясенецкий, защитил докторскую диссертацию — «Регионарная анестезия», признанную современниками лучшей работой года. Из-за болезни жены семья переехала в Среднюю Азию, где Войно-Ясенецкий в 1917—21 работал главным хирургом Ташкента, содействовал организации Туркестанского университета. С 1920 возглавил кафедру оперативной хирургии. В этот период он был уже глубоко верующим человеком. В 1919 от туберкулеза умирает его жена, оставив четверых детей. В 1921 Войно-Ясенецкий рукоположен в сан священника, но не перестает оперировать и читать лекции. В 1923 принимает постриг под именем Лука и вскоре назначается епископом Туркестана. В июне 1923 был арестован как сторонник патриарха Тихона, обвинен в контрреволюционных связях. 1923—1943 — годы тюрем и ссылок (Бутырская и Таганская тюрьмы в Москве, Енисейск, Туруханск, Ташкент, Архангельск, Красноярский край). Везде, где можно, Войно-Ясенецкий служит, проповедует и оперирует, создает замечательные научные труды по хирургии. В 1943 Войно-Ясенецкий — архиепископ Красноярский, через год его переводят в Тамбов, где он продолжает медицинскую деятельность в военных госпиталях. В 1945 была отмечена его врачебная и пастырская работа: он награждается медалью «За доблестный труд в Великой Отечественной войне 1941—45» и получает право носить бриллиантовый крест на клобуке. В февр. 1946 архиеп. Тамбовский и Мичуринский Лука стал лауреатом Сталинской премии I степени за научную разработку новых хирургических методов лечения гнойных заболеваний и ранений, изложенных в расширенной работе «Этюды гнойной хирургии». В 1945—47 закончил кн. «Дух, душа и тело», начатую еще в н. 20-х (при его жизни книга не издавалась). С 1946 он — архиепископ Крымский и Симферопольский. Слепота, наступившая в 1958, не мешала ему совершать божественные службы. Скончался в 1961 и похоронен в Симферополе. Канонизирован Русской православной церковью (1996).

----------


## Alex

> Я вообще считаю,что нужно ввести уголовную ответственность за деяния врачей! Сразу поубавится недоучек! А Настоящим Врачам поднять зарплату раза в 3 хотя бы.


Где-то прочел высказывание:
Доктор должен быть добрым, обеспеченным и профессионалом




> Встречаются и такие, которые умели найти гармонию между этими двумя потребностями человеческого духа.


Если таких людей будет много, то и жить будем по-другому

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Если таких людей будет много, то и жить будем по-другому


 Мне бы тоже очень этого хотелось...

----------


## Asteriks

А ещё хотелось бы, чтобы люди понимали важность заботы о своём здоровье не тогда, когда прижмёт, а всегда. Тогда и врачам работы поубавится.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Итак, как же получить исцеление от Бога?* 
Существует три возможности получить исцеление:
*1) исцеление по благодати:*
это то,что мы получаем, не прикладывая к этому усилий,*как дар*от Бога;
*2) по вере другого человека:*
по молитве другогочеловека,который твёрдо верит,что Бог исцеляет от любой болезни.Если твоей веры не достаточно, необходимо обратится к утверждённому верующему, который помолится об исцелении и поможет тебе самому утвердится в такой вере.
*3)по собственной вере:*
даже небольшая вера способна позволить Богу исцелить тебя.
"23	*Иисус сказал ему: если сколько - нибудь можешь веровать, всё возможно верующему.*
	24	И тотчас отец отрока воскликнул со слезами: верую, Господи! помоги моему неверию.
	25	Иисус, видя, что сбегается народ, запретил духу нечистому, сказав ему: дух немой и глухой! Я повелеваю тебе, выйди из него и впредь не входи в него."
*Марк.9:23-25*

----------


## Asteriks

Знаете, доктор спросил у меня: "Что же Вы такое сделали?" А что я сделала? Наверное же сделала что-то плохое, раз испытываю боль. Мысли мои отправились в непривычном для меня направлении и наткнулась я на одном блоге на вот такую Молитву, которая показалась мне ну такой... беспощадной, что ли...




> *Молитва Матери Терезы*
> 
> Автор: ludmjla, 22.01.2010 рубрики: для души
> 
> Я просила Бога забрать мою гордыню, и Бог ответил мне - нет.
> Он сказал, что гордыню не забирают - от нее отрекаются.
> Я просила Бога исцелить мою прикованную к постели дочку.
> Бог сказал мне - нет. Душа ее в надежности, а тело все равно умрет.
> Я просила Бога даровать мне терпение, и Бог сказал - нет. Он сказал, что терпение появляется в результате испытаний - его не дают, а заслуживают.
> ...

----------


## Alexanderr

Поехал мой друг как то в Жировичи (он православный), и увидел там девушку, молодую и красивую, но калеку(что то с ногами). И подумал - увидел бы я её там, если бы она была здорова ? Вряд ли..., а так смотришь и к Богу приближается. Я думаю, болезни не всегда - наказание, но как ни странно звучит для некоторых они во благо, ведь сказано в Библии- страдающий плотью перестаёт грешить. Если это и наказание, то наказание с любовью.Потому что живому ещё есть надежда.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Если это и наказание, то наказание с любовью.


А если с рождения? Тоже наказание? За что?

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, хочу бунтовать! ( Где справедливость? Всё, что ни даётся - всё как испытание, чтобы приблизиться к совершенству? О-о... А совершенство своих чад так любит, что ни минуты покоя им не даёт? Ради чего? Сама же и отвечаю: для совершенствования. Не могу никак дойти до сути.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> ( А совершенство своих чад так любит, что ни минуты покоя им не даёт? Ради чего?.


*Наталля  Арсенева  “Снежань”.*

Свежым снегам асыпаў снежань .
вайстраверхія дахі вежаў,
камяніцы, каменне брукаў,
бровы жвавых наўздзіў людзей.
Пад аснежаны сэрца стукат
Выплятаю я сетку сцежак
На бязмежным прасцягу снежным,
дзе ружовы разліўся дзень.
Места спіць… Ды ўжо званіцы
клічуць пышных і клічуць ніцых
выйсці, вочы ўзняўшы ў вышу,
хай сабе не маліца – спачыць.
Белы вецер нясе, калыша
гэты кліч … І далечам сніцца:
нехта белы, найбельшы кліча
іх, блакітных, ад злога ўцячы.
А куды ўцячы нам, нясытым
Ні ўсмешак, ні слёз,
Не блакітным,
Не аснежаным белым снегам –
Толькі шэрым і думкай, і ўсім.
Хай заходзяцца з плачу ў вежах
звон па звоне,
ніхто ж карытаў,
поўных клунь, у зямное ўшыты,
не пакіне, дарма прасіць!
Свежым снегам асыпаў снежань
вастраверхія дахі вежаў,
камяніцы, каменне брукаў,
бровы жвавых наўздзіў людей.
Пад аснежаны сэрца стукат
дапляла я мярэку сцежак
на бязмежным прасягу снежным,
дзе ружовы разліўся дзень.

_(Взял у Инги на блоге, вот тут:_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ])

----------


## Akasey

что-то не то, почему всё что исцеление, то Бог!?!?!? а почему не может человек исцелиться, только потому что захотел!

----------


## Asteriks

А потому что захотел человек исцелиться, а другой человек ему - БАЦ! Лекарств на 100 тысяч выписал, а человек лучше у бога бесплатно полечится. Аллегория. Знаешь, я вчера была в панике. Такой суммы, как мне нужно было на лекарства, я не могла себе позволить. Зато помогло внимание близких, а ещё подруга позвонила. Говорит, есть такая молитва, 40 раз священник в церкви читает. Я, говорит, тебе эту молитву закажу. И мне сразу так хорошо стало, потому что кто-то думает обо мне и заботится. Главное - дух человеческий, а его как укрепишь? Не лекарствами же.

----------


## Akasey

это самовнушение наверное, а не Бог

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> что-то не то, почему всё что исцеление, то Бог!?!?!? а почему не может человек исцелиться, только потому что захотел!


 Потому, что Бог- источник всего сущего,в том числе и исцеления. Человек же- канал, проводник Божьей воли, инструмент, "кисточка в Божьих руках".Человек может захотеть (но и это от Бога!), может искать исцеления, но исцелить его может только Бог. 
С верой же в Бога для нас нет ничего невозможного.  Ведь все Его обетования принадлежат нам, Его детям. 
Можем ли мы верить Богу? Несомненно, ведь Его Слово вечно и неизменно,всегда исполняется.  Но можем ли мы хоть сколько-нибудь  верить вообще? Да, эта способность есть у каждого из нас- и это дар Божий. Я бы сказал, что вера- это сознательное решение довериться  Богу, основанное на знании Его Слова.

----------


## SDS

*ZYOBRA-70*, 
а что это за "_зверь_" ( _крылат, рогат_ ) явно не *Божьего Промысла*
под тобою скачет - уж не из  *Библии* ли ?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

О! это такой зебрастый единорог, скорее родом из средневековой мифологии; символ чистоты, целомудрия и ещё некоторых других полезных качеств

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
Akasey, 
не ну прикинь :ты _маленький файлик_ тебя подзаразили конкретным _вируском_ ( кого-то  не задело) но ты разве сам вылечишься???
но над тобой *Админ* есть и *СИСТЕМНЫЙ БЛОК*!!! вот в них всё твоё исцеление.

*ZYOBRA-70*, ты мне ещё под _Пегаса_ закоси...
понял я: ты значит Христианскую религию всю изучил и теперь в "средневековую мифологию" изучать её Иоанном Богословом предсказанные "символы" подался - "чистоты и целомудрия" - только _чего_ или _кого_?
а *Вера* тут - _где_???

----------


## vova230

Сам человек исцелиться может, но вот беда, не верим мы в свои силы, ждем помощи или от других или от Бога. И это усердно культивируется всеми подряд, от официальной науки, до служителей церкви. Никому не выгодно, чтобы человек научился сам себя исцелять ибо тогда он станет подобен Богу.

----------


## Vanya

> *В чем причина болезней? Возможно ли исцеление и где находится его источник? Как получить и сохранить исцеление?*


1. Как на моё мнение, главная причина - нервы, мнительность и т.д. Т.е. психологические факторы. Ну и естественно, если ходить по снегу босиком, тоже просто так не отделаешься)) ..это уже другой вопрос - физического плана 
2. Исцеление. Здесь имеется ввиду выздоровление без помощи медицины? Опять же, проводя параллель с первым вопросом - многое зависит от психологического состояния. Если пациент уверен, что ничего ему не поможет, то наверняка так и будет. А во внезапное исцеление от молитв, прикосновений к святым мощам и т.д. как-то (лично мне) не верится 
3. Хм... Занятия спортом, минимальное употребление спиртого, никотина и всякой остальной дряни, соблюдение режима дня, здоровая пища...  продолжить сами можете

----------


## Asteriks

Тот пси-фактор, о котором ты говоришь, срабатывает, вероятно, когда говорят об исцелении от молитв и икон, а также всяких святых источников. Вода, во всяком случае, тоже всякая бывает: и хлорированная и с необходимым для организма набором элементов и минералов.
И всё же есть некая потусторонняя сила. Как назвать её - не знаю. Некий Вселенский разум. Кто-то говорит, что это мощное информационное биополе, окружающее землю, кто-то облекает ЭТО в человеческую оболочку, называет Богом и верит в него. Кто знает? Наши знания настолько относительны, что можно верить и не верить...

----------


## Vanya

> Тот пси-фактор, о котором ты говоришь, срабатывает, вероятно, когда говорят об исцелении от молитв и икон, а также всяких святых источников.


Угу (: При чём, это может быть что угодно (здесь смотря кто во что верит) . Иконы, молитвы, крестики, источники воды, пентаграммы, ритуалы всякие... список можно продолжать бесконечно

----------


## Asteriks

Ваня, а как ты относишься к такому утверждению, что какая-то зараза пробила твою биоэнергетическую оболочку?  И ты заболел?

----------


## Vanya

Что именно ты имеешь ввиду под заразой?  Может, кем-то насланное заклятие?)) Есть и такое мнение...тут хз, верить или нет. Пока не знаю.

----------


## Akasey

> *Akasey*, не ну прикинь :ты маленький файлик тебя подзаразили конкретным вируском ( кого-то  не задело) но ты разве сам вылечишься??? Но над тобой Админ есть и СИСТЕМНЫЙ БЛОК!!! вот в них всё твоё исцеление.


*SDS*  вот моя мысль совпадающая с *Вовой*



> Сам человек исцелиться может, но вот беда, не верим мы в свои силы, ждем помощи или от других или от Бога. И это усердно культивируется всеми подряд, от официальной науки, до служителей церкви. Никому не выгодно, чтобы человек научился сам себя исцелять ибо тогда он станет подобен Богу.

----------


## SDS

*ZYOBRA-70*, 
сила и доброта Творца бескрайня, не каждому дано почувствовать

----------


## Asteriks

Если упасть духом, никакие таблетки не помогут. Может, читали у О.Генри рассказ "Последний лист"? Там надежда в виде нарисованного на стене за окном листочка, который не отрывался от ветки, помогла выздороветь неизлечимой больной.

----------


## Alexanderr

> Если упасть духом, никакие таблетки не помогут.


Да, унылый дух сушит кости.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Akasey, 
> не ну прикинь :ты _маленький файлик_ тебя подзаразили конкретным _вируском_ ( кого-то  не задело) но ты разве сам вылечишься???


Акасей не маленький файлик. Акасей - целый кампутер  с антивирусом в виде имунной системы и сознанием-администратором.

----------


## Irina

*Ученые разгадали секрет исцеления людей в церквях*

ЛОНДОН, 20 марта. Известно немало случаев, когда в церквях случались таинственные выздоровления. Британские ученые заинтересовались этим явлением и попытались дать ему научное объяснение, пишет Science.YoRead.ru. Как оказалось, все дело в вере, которая запускает в головном мозгу на подсознательном уровне процессы восстановления.

Уже давно не секрет, что любые процессы в организме человека контролирует головной мозг. И не важно, какой именно процесс, будь то заживление пореза или омоложение кожи. Факт остается фактом – мозг управляет абсолютно всеми процессами, происходящими в теле человека. Проблема только в том, что большинство этих процессов человек не в состоянии контролировать на сознательном уровне.

По скромным подсчетам ученых, сознательно мы используем свой мозг лишь на 6% от суммарного потенциала, — при этом оставшийся потенциал используется на подсознательном уровне. Подсознательно мозг контролирует массу процессов: восстановление поврежденных клеток, обмен веществ в организме и т.д., проще говоря, это регулировка всех жизненных процессов.

Ученые отмечают, что при посещении церкви человек абсолютно верит в свое выздоровление, тем самым заставляя мозг запустить процессы, ускоряющие регенерацию тела. Схожий эффект мы можем наблюдать в тех случаях, когда при лечении пациентов врачи назначают им прием «пустышек», при этом сами пациенты не знают, что лекарство ненастоящее. Оказывается все дело в вере, ведь как иначе объяснить тот факт, что, принимая таблетку из сахара в уверенности, что это — лекарство от боли, больные в самом деле получают заметное облегчение. Такой загадочный феномен получил название «эффект плацебо».

Ранее исследователи из Университета Монреаля сделали открытие, сравнивая толщину серого вещества мозга у приверженцев медитации и контрольной группы. Оказалось, что Дзэн медитация укрепляет центральную область мозга (переднюю часть поясной извилины), которая регулирует боль. «Мы нашли связь между толщиной коры и болевым порогом, которая подтверждает предыдущее исследование относительно того, как Дзэн медитации управляют болью», — комментирует Джошуа А. Грант из отделения физиологии.

----------


## vova230

Более того, звон колоколов вызывает низкочастотные вибрации, которые пагубно сказываются на развитии микрофлоры.

----------


## Sanych

> Библия говорит, что источник всех болезней -грех. Но воля Бога в том, чтобы каждый получил от Него исцеление.


Выходит грешник я. Ибо болею время от времени. Хорошо не часто...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Выходит грешник я. Ибо болею время от времени. Хорошо не часто...


Так ведь и сказано, "потому что все согрешили и лишены славы Божией" (Рим.3:23). Более того - праведность не возможно заслужить  своими делами, её нельзя достичь самостоятельно, потому, что она *вменяется*  раскаявшемуся грешнику на основании *его личной веры* в Господа Иисуса Христа, так, что для Бога он более не грешник, но имеет праведность перед Богом.
"22 правда Божия через веру в Иисуса Христа во всех и на всех верующих, ибо нет различия,
23 потому что все согрешили и лишены славы Божией,
24 получая оправдание даром, по благодати Его, искуплением во Христе Иисусе,
25 которого Бог предложил в жертву умилостивления в Крови Его через веру, для показания правды Его в прощении грехов, соделанных прежде,<...>
28 Ибо мы признаём, что человек оправдывается верою, независимо от дел закона."(Рим.3:22-25,28).

----------


## элка

> Более того, звон колоколов вызывает низкочастотные вибрации, которые пагубно сказываются на развитии микрофлоры.


А еще некоторые считали что это серебрянный крест, а не молитвы священников делают воду освященной, но я с этим не согласна

----------


## элка

> Более того - праведность не возможно заслужить своими делами, её нельзя достичь самостоятельно, потому, что она вменяется раскаявшемуся грешнику на основании его личной веры в Господа Иисуса Христа, так, что для Бога он более не грешник, но имеет праведность перед Богом.


По твоему получается что уверовавший и раскоявщийся убийца и насильник будет прощен, а среднеститистический человек без истинной веры обречен

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А еще некоторые считали что это серебрянный крест, а не молитвы священников делают воду , но я с этим не согласна


Именно *молитва*,  делает воду ( или что иное ) *освященной*  ,а ионы серебра оч. хорошо убивают микроорганизмы, по этому такая вода долго не портится

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> По твоему получается что уверовавший и раскоявщийся убийца и насильник будет прощен, а среднеститистический человек без истинной веры обречен


 Ну, не по моему - так Библия говорит...
Вспомни о двух разбойниках, распятых со Христом.

----------


## Sanych

Нет, должно быть другое объяснение. иначе получается прожил честную жизнь, растил детей, пахал на барина, но не особо веровал и в итоге не наследовал царствия небесного. А Чикатило какой перед самой смертью покаялся и на небеса.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Нет, должно быть другое объяснение. иначе получается прожил честную жизнь, растил детей, пахал на барина, но не особо веровал и в итоге не наследовал царствия небесного. А Чикатило какой перед самой смертью покаялся и на небеса.


Ну, надо ещё разобраться, что значит "не особо веровал" - мне это  напоминает выражение "быть слегка беременной" . Вера либо есть, либо её нет  , но я вас уверяю, что даже самой крохотной веры в Господа достаточно для спасения. 
С другой стороны, для Господа и наша "честная" жизнь без Бога и самые мерзкие и отвратительные преступления - одно и тоже - все согрешили и одинаково достойны смерти." Все мы сделались - как нечистый, и вся праведность наша - как запачканная одежда; и все мы поблекли, как лист, и беззакония наши, как ветер, уносят нас."(Ис.64:6)
Всем нам нечем гордится...
А покаяние - это, всё таки, тяжёлый душевный и духовный труд, а не пору фраз "для отмазки", за которыми ничего не стоит... Но если даже тяжкие грешники и человекоубийцы порою на него способны, что же останавливает "добропорядочных" граждан на пути к Богу? Думаю, гордыня...

----------

